# Halotestin vs Turinabol



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

I read up on the two and they kinda, sorta seem to provide the same results. 

Which would you prefer?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 27, 2011)

Actually they are pretty different. What are your goals. What are you running them with? And how do you plan to run them?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 27, 2011)

Halotestin is like turinabol's crazy uncle...


----------



## 9mm (Nov 27, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Halotestin is like turinabol's crazy uncle...



Lol that is my understanding on this compound too, Heavy on the side effects.


----------



## eire (Nov 27, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Halotestin is like turinabol's crazy uncle...



haha lol'd


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2011)

Halo is on the complete opposite end of the spectrum from tbol. Halo is very toxic and is basicalky used preworkout. T Bol is much lower in toxicity and will provide slow but solid gains. Sort of like d bols little wimpy red headed brother lol!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

What I read and understood was they both give lean and harden results. except the halo apparently turns you into an angry gorilla


----------



## squigader (Nov 27, 2011)

Turinabol - way less sides, one of the cleanest orals. Great addition to any cycle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 27, 2011)

I've heard that halo isn't going to add much mass to you but it will make you stonger and harden you up. I'm gonna throw some in at the end of my next cut.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 27, 2011)

Good overview on halo:



*Halotestin*

*(fluoxymesterone)*

Halotestin  (Fluoxymesteron) is legendary among powerlifters and strength athletes.  The mere word conjures up images of little mint colored pills that turn  Dr. Jeckyl instantly into Mr.Hyde. Since Im generally Mr.Hyde 24/7 this  isnt of much concern to me.. but lets see what else Halotestin can do for us.
If  youre anything like me, the first thing youll notice is Halotestins  absurd Anabolic and Androgenic rating. This stuff is 19x as anabolic as testosterone  and 8.5x as androgenic! Whoa! I have to admit, those numbers are a bit  deceiving, and through personal experience, I can say that Halotestin  will not put anywhere near as much muscle on you as testosterone. Lets  take a closer look at Halo and see what kind of realistic effects we can  expect from it, and what kind of side effects well be dealing with.

 
Firstly, I have to admit that I love  Halotestin, and generally its use in athletics and powerlifting is far  more pronounced than its use in bodybuilding, where it is basically a  one-trick-wonder used in the final weeks before a contest to harden up  an already lean physique and give the user some added aggression during  the final calorie depleted workouts before a contest. Halo has no  estrogenic activity, and thus will not cause any kind of water retention  or most of the bad effects associated with estrogen. It is however  hepatoxic (liver toxic) (13) and I recommend keeping doses at or around  40mgs/day for a maximum of 4-6 weeks. If you are using Halotestin for  its pronounced effect on aggression, you can simply use 10mgs prior to a  workout, I personally prefer 10mgs upon rising and 10mgs prior to a  workout, during the most intense weeks of a bulking or cutting cycle.  This (as you will see later) can be used with minimum HPTA inhibition.
*Effects of Halotestin*

Halotestin  also has a volumizing effect on the physique, and for those with low a  body fat percentage, this will cause an immediately more contest ready  appearance. This is due, at least in part, to Halos ability to increase  mean hematocrit with and hemoglobin level as well as red cell mass  (4)(5)(6). Halotestin also appears to act through cells already  committed to respond to erythropoietin  (11), which is good news for athletes, of course. As you can see, Halo  has quite a profound effect on red blood cell production, and this  action is clearly one of the most obvious mechanisms by which it is  thought to exert its effects with regards to increasing strength and  energy levels. It also points to the possibility of using it for  athletics and sports where a high VO2 max is needed, such as Rugby,  Mixed Martial Arts, etc..
Halotestin also exerts its  effects on strength and fat loss by both regulation of fatty acid  oxidation in the liver and fast-twitch muscle mitochondria (2). Oddly,  for a drug which exerts such a nice anabolic effect, and promotes such  good strength gains, Halotestin has a pretty low Androgen Receptor  Binding affinity (14).. I suppose, in this respect it can be compared to  Winstrol (Stanozolol).
As  far as strength and agression goes, Halo is a great drug. Halotestin is  especially useful on a cutting or strength cycle. Its use for mass and  weight gains have been pretty disappointing for most users, however.
Fluoxymesterone  administration is (unfortunately) accompanied by a reduction in thyroid  binding globulin which causes associated decreases in T3, while the  free T4 index remained totally unaltered; thus implying that thyroid  function was unchanged. Remember, many anabolic steroids (notably Trenbolone)  lower your T3 levels. In addition, during fluoxymesterone  administration, there was a reduction in testosterone, gonadotropins and  LH response to LHRH. Basal TSH did not vary, but there was a reduction  in the peak and integrated TSH response to TRH. PRL levels tend to  remain unchanged during fluoxymesterone use (8). Halo is of course  suppressive to your HPTA, but Ive found that in some studies where  measurements were made of serum FSH, LH, testosterone, up to 20mgs per  day of Halo did not suppress them measurably (9). This could possibly  indicate the use of up to 20mgs/day of Halotestin without being in any  great danger of suppressing endogenous hormones.
*Halotestin as Steroid*

Anyway,  Halotestin is a testosterone derived steroid, and has an 11-beta group  attached to it to inhibit aromatization, although it is particularly  prone to being 5-alpha-reduced and may thus cause DHT related side  effects, such as acne and hair loss. It is metabolized primarily by 6  beta-hydroxylation, 4-ene-reduction, 3-keto-reduction, and  11-hydroxy-oxidation. We know this by the identification of 4 particular  metabolites and the tentative identification of at least 3 other  metabolites. Detection of Halo in urine is possible for at least 5 days  after a single 10 mg oral dose to previously untreated adult males, by  monitoring the presence of 2 metabolites, since the parent drug is not  detectable more than 1 day after the dose(12). However, the  moral-compass of the athletic world, the IOC, has developed a test for fluoxymesterone metabolites that will detect them for up to 2 months after cessation of use.
Halotestin  is not in high demand in bodybuilding except for as a pre-contest drug,  and would more likely be found circulating in Athletic and Powerlifting  circles, where it is more commonly used in a cycle.
*Halotestin (Fluoxymesteron) Profile*

[9-alpha-fluoro-11-beta-hydroxy-17-alpha-methyl-4-androstene-3-one,17b-ol] 
                Molecular Weight: 336.4457 
                Formula: C20 H29 F O3 
                Melting Point: 240C 
                Manufacturer: Upjohn, Various 
                Date Released: 1957 
                Effective Dose:10-40mgs/day 
                Active life:6-8 hours 
                Detection Time: 2 months 
                Anabolic/Androgenic ratio:1,900/850 
            References:              



Treatment  with anabolic steroids increases the activity of the mitochondrial  outer carnitine palmitoyltransferase in rat liver and fast-twitch  muscle. Biochem Pharmacol. 1991 Mar 1;41(5):833-5.
Effects  of synthetic androgen fluoxymesterone on triglyceride secretion rates  in the rat.Proc Soc Exp Biol Med. 1975 Jun;149(2):452-4.
Metabolism  of anabolic steroids in humans: synthesis of 6 beta-hydroxy metabolites  of 4-chloro-1,2-dehydro-17 alpha-methyltestosterone, fluoxymesterone,  and metandienone. Steroids. 1995 Apr;60(4):353-66.
Influence of fluoxymesterone on in vitro erythropoiesis affected by leukemic cells.Exp Hematol. 1984 Mar;12(3):171-6.
[Erythropoietin  in serum and urine in healthy persons and patients with chronic renal  disease upon hypoxic stimulation and hypoxic stimulation after  pretreatment with fluoxymesterone (authors transl)]
Fluoxymesterone  therapy in anemia of patients on maintenance hemodialysis: comparison  between patients with kidneys and anephric patients. J Dial.  1977;1(4):357-66
Combination hormonal therapy  with tamoxifen plus fluoxymesterone versus tamoxifen alone in  postmenopausal women with metastatic breast cancer. An updated  analysis.Cancer. 1991 Feb 15;67(4):886-91.
Effect  of non aromatizable androgens on LHRH and TRH responses in primary  testicular failure.Horm Metab Res. 1984 Sep;16(9):492-7.
The  effect of synthetic androgens on the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal  axis in boys with constitutionally delayed growth. J Pediatr. 1979  Apr;94(4):657-62.
The effect of synthetic  androgens on the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis in boys with  constitutionally delayed growth. J Pediatr. 1979 Apr;94(4):657-62.
Steroids  and hematopoiesis. II. The effect of steroids on in vitro erythroid  colony growth: evidence for different target cells for different classes  of steroids. J Cell Physiol. 1976 Jun;88(2):135-43.
Testing  for fluoxymesterone (Halotestin) administration to man: identification  of urinary metabolites by gas chromatography-mass spectrometry. J  Steroid Biochem. 1990 Aug 28;36(6):659-66.
Toxic  effects of anabolic-androgenic steroids in primary rat hepatic cell  cultures. J Pharmacol Toxicol Methods. 1995 Aug;33(4):187-95.
Relative  binding affinity of anabolic-androgenic steroids: comparison of the  binding to the androgen receptors in skeletal muscle and in prostate, as  well as to sex hormone-binding globulin.Endocrinology. 1984  Jun;114(6):2100-6.
The relationship of androgen  to the thyrotropin and prolactin responses to thyrotropin-releasing  hormone in hypogonadal and normal men. J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1981  Feb;52(2):173-6.

Source :Halotestin - Steroid .com



A coulpe of my powerlifter buddies swear by it, especially when they are trying to either stay in or go down a weight class while maintaining or even increasing strength. 
​


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

^Thats the same article I read. 

After this winter run of SDMZ my next run will be in the summer. I plan on staking 20mg Tbol with 2 caps of SDMZ. Ill get real nice and diced up.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 27, 2011)

Halo.... All the way.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 27, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> ^Thats the same article I read.
> 
> After this winter run of SDMZ my next run will be in the summer. I plan on staking 20mg Tbol with 2 caps of SDMZ. Ill get real nice and diced up.



I'll be honest with you bro, when I ran tbol i wasnt too impressed with it. how about halo extreme rx or cyanostane rx? Im sure you can get some nice synergy with the halo extreme rx and sdmz.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I'll be honest with you bro, when I ran tbol i wasnt too impressed with it. how about halo extreme rx or cyanostane rx? Im sure you can get some nice synergy with the halo extreme rx and sdmz.



How many mg did you run tbol? You know IML HaloEx converts into Tbol, right? I was thinking of staking the IML HaloEX with the SDMZ, which Prince thought was a good idea, but I'd rather just get straight Tbol. You need two bottles of IML HaloEx since 75-100mg is the sweet spot for most. 

So in essence Tbol and SDMZ stak is the same thing as staking IML HaloEx and SDMZ


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 27, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> How many mg did you run tbol? You know IML HaloEx converts into Tbol, right? I was thinking of staking the IML HaloEX with the SDMZ, which Prince thought was a good idea, but I'd rather just get straight Tbol. You need two bottles of IML HaloEx since 75-100mg is the sweet spot for most.
> 
> So in essence Tbol and SDMZ stak is the same thing as staking IML HaloEx and SDMZ



oh, yeah my bad, forgot that haloex converts into tbol. 

I ran tbol at 60mgs and I barely felt anything from it. however, everybody is a little different. you may like it but I know that I probably wont use tbol again.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 27, 2011)

Turinabol is honestly one of the most subtle compounds that i've used. It didn't give me "noticeably" better body recomp than halo, BUT, halo upped all my lifts by quite a bit. I was throwing weights around like small puppies when i was running halo....


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Turinabol is honestly one of the most subtle compounds that i've used. It didn't give me "noticeably" better body recomp than halo, BUT, halo upped all my lifts by quite a bit. I was throwing weights around like small puppies when i was running halo....



Did you get the massive aggression on halo that everyone talks about? I read you can get quite irritable and shit. Im already a pissed off individual. I dont need anything else to exasperate that aspect of my personality. How many mg did you run it? 



Vibrant said:


> oh, yeah my bad, forgot that haloex converts into tbol.
> 
> I ran tbol at 60mgs and I barely felt anything from it. however, everybody is a little different. you may like it but I know that I probably wont use tbol again.



Yikes, 60mg is like the max. How long did you run it?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 27, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Did you get the massive aggression on halo that everyone talks about? I read you can get quite irritable and shit. Im already a pissed off individual. I dont need anything else to exasperate that aspect of my personality. How many mg did you run it?



I usually ONLY run halo at the last 4 weeks prior to a show (30mg a day). 
But I have thrown it in a couple bulking cycles here and there. 
As for aggression, I don't buy into the whole "halo makes you a beast" bullshit. I mean yeah, it's a VERY strong androgen, and it'll alter your tolerance a little, but still, no real aggression "outside" of the gym. 
Also, I once made the mistake of taking 20mg before bed.....HA HA...my androgen levels were so fucked that I could barely get 30mins of sleep that night.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 27, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Yikes, 60mg is like the max. How long did you run it?



4 weeks


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> 4 weeks



hrmm...


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with what most everyone is saying. Tbol is on the anabolic side of the equation and Halo is in the androgenic side of the equation. I always use Halo with a highly anabolic cycle for the simple fact that I get the best workouts and guaranteed to tear down the maximum amount of muscle fibers to take full advantage of the anabolics I usually employ like Test/EQ/Deca/NPP. Now on the other hand if I'm injecting a highly androgenic cycle like Test/Tren/Mast/Proviron or any DHT derived steroid, then I may opt for a highly anabolic oral like Tbol/dbol to kick off a cycle but I tend to prefer Adrol for those first few weeks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 27, 2011)

So you're running an oral only cycle. No bueno.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 27, 2011)

no, not really. just doing my research. maybe by next summer ill get ballsy and learn to pin.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 27, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> 4 weeks




Turinabol is similar to anavar, in the sense that you can run it for longer periods at lower doses. But 4 weeks with 60mg? I wouldn't be surprised if you gained close to nothing with it.

As for halo, however, the highest/longest i would EVER run it is 30mg for 4 weeks; and even then, I take liv-52 and milk thistle.


----------



## squigader (Nov 27, 2011)

4 weeks with 60mg? You'll gain 4-5 lbs. Extend it to 5 weeks I say.
And yeah, the halotestin will make you noticeably more irritable.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Which is more androgenic ?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Which is more androgenic ?



I'd say halo is more androgenic


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 28, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Turinabol is similar to anavar, in the sense that you can run it for longer periods at lower doses. But 4 weeks with 60mg? I wouldn't be surprised if you gained close to nothing with it.
> 
> As for halo, however, the highest/longest i would EVER run it is 30mg for 4 weeks; and even then, I take liv-52 and milk thistle.



Yeah, I almost noticed nothing from it. Slight strength increase but that's about it. I had enough to run it for two more Weeks but since I wasn't too impressed, I decided not to.

Liv52 is good stuff. My dad even used to give it to me when I was a little kid.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 28, 2011)

which is a good brand of Liv52 or does it matter? I found one on amazon for 5 bucks


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 28, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> which is a good brand of Liv52 or does it matter? I found one on amazon for 5 bucks


 Himalaya is the only brand, but Livercare is made to US standards instead of India's, but they also have a Liv 52DS thats double strength.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 29, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Yeah, I almost noticed nothing from it. Slight strength increase but that's about it. I had enough to run it for two more Weeks but since I wasn't too impressed, I decided not to.
> 
> Liv52 is good stuff. My dad even used to give it to me when I was a little kid.




Could have been the halo itself was junk.... Iv order what I thought to be halo 4xs and only the last time I got good stuff. Not that I'm pubin em but it was from WP. All other places iv odrered from where pure junk.

Where did you get it from?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 29, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Could have been the halo itself way junk.... Iv order what I thought to be halo 4xs and only the last time I got good stuff. Not that I'm pubin em but it was from WP. All other places iv odrered from where pure junk.
> 
> Where did you get it from?



He was talking about turinabol, einstein.
& as for halo, i've tried gp's and wp british dragon's, but I actually lucked out about 2 years back; one of my friends travels alot (too much time/money on that mofo's hands) and he got a hold of some of the original BD stuff that had slightly passed the expiration date. I ended up using the stuff in a cycle (despite the fact it was expired) and it fucking hit me like a semi truck. Still to this day, no other halo compares....


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry einstein.... My bad, didn't see anything about tbol him the post I quoted.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^^you know I got your back, USE


----------

